# Problem solving for my shark fishing



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

I have an overstocked bass pond so I've been having to take a ton of bass out of it and had a few whole frozen fish for crab bait, but I finally made it out to Navarre beach to shark fish. I kayaked two lines probably 20-30 yards passed the sandbar with about a 8 inch bass with a few slashes in it on one and around an 11 inch bass with cuts on the other. I let them sit for about 2 hours and then decided to call it a night. when I reeled in the line I noticed that there was seaweed all over the line and the fish (with no signs of activity on the baits). I used 16 oz weights tied to the swivel to keep the fish from washing up on shore and had an 8 foot leader on both lines with 9/0 circle hooks. Did I just have bad luck, didn't do it long enough, or do I need to modify my technique? my cousin from boston is coming down this week and I'd really like to pull in a shark with him. How often do yall usually check your baits to make sure they aren't covered with seaweed? I think I'll try using fresh dead mullet next time, where would be the best place to get them in navarre? My house is on east bay right off 399. Thanks for all the advice in advance! All help is appreciated!


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

Be careful using a bass for bait it is a game fish and must be 12'' to keep. Even if it came from you pond I wouldn't want to get caught fishing with it. Use a bluefish or something.


----------



## Saltfisher (Mar 26, 2009)

oh thanks man, that didn't even cross my mind..I've seen that in pond management you're suppose to remove anything you catch 12 inches and throw back the bigger ones, so that's why I did that.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree with that statement just don't get caught fishing with them. Bluefish, mullet hell I've even done well with the large dead menhaden.(good chance to catch a bull red with the menhaden)


----------



## xtopdawg386x (Dec 31, 2010)

http://youtu.be/ZOQqi0fVH8w


here a video how to make a spider weight if you dont want to buy them . I usually run just a 8 oz egg sinker how ever i have made up several of these spider weights for fishing the beach's for sharks keeps the bait from washing ashore . I would not use bass for shark fishing . Sting ray bonita ladyfish or mullet in that order . if i cant get my hands on this then pretty much what ever i can get my hands on .


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

4oz weight carolina style/ 6-8' leader/14-16/0 hook with fresh dead mullet, bonita or bluefish. Get ur fresh mullet at a seafood store(cheaper than bait stores). Make sure your bait looks natural when hooked... Oh yeah, and hang on! Good luck


----------

